# Right or Wrong Side of Pouch?



## Artemis

Total newbie here, sorry for the super novice question. Just received our Peerless Poly slingshots and we're going to set them up TTF. So here goes my probably ridiculous question. I did watch SimpleShot's video in how to set up the band, but I cannot see which side of the pouch faces the ammo. I'm guessing the rougher suede side of the leather grips the ammo? But then I'm questioning that thinking, maybe the rougher side is better off for my finger grip? Or maybe it's a matter of preference? Thanks in advance for any insight. I did try to search the forums but couldn't find anything.


----------



## mattwalt

Think its a matter of preference. You can debate for hours on this one as to personal preference... I find some pouches work nicer rough side out and others the other way around.

I find that smooth side out for Simple Shot's pouches works great personally.


----------



## Ukprelude

What Matt said, for simple shots pouches rough side inside 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artemis

Thank you gentleman


----------



## keqi

Pouch


----------



## keqi

Pouch


----------



## Abenso

Pouch

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Band


----------



## Brook

????


----------



## THWACK!

Welcome, noob!

You want the rough side of the pouch to grip the ammo.

Now here's a little "cheating" tip. Roughen your balls. Yup, leave those spherical metallic orbs out in some heat and humidity (or just put them in a container with water) to oxidize a bit so they're less slippery in the pouch.

Regards,

THWACK!

Then dance...


----------



## THWACK!

BTW, vinegar will oxidize/rust your balls...

...men who know such things wear long bibs when eating salad...

...just sayin'...

THWACK!


----------



## pirateking

smooth side in of course. I have glass balls.


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Normally i prefer rough side outside for better grip.


----------

